

German student ditches apartment, buys an unlimited train pass - ingve
http://boingboing.net/2015/08/25/german-student-ditches-apartme.html

======
err4nt
I believe there are some street people that do this with buses as well. I
travelled between Toronto–Buffalo on Megabus and Greyhound ($15-18/ticket) and
I'm pretty sure there were some international homeless people that would flip
back and forth (and probably drift to NYC and other stops as well).

I thought it was funny that some of the people you see on the street might be
much more travelled and worldly than me ;)

~~~
ChuckMcM
I have seen folks who have done this to get some sleep in a warm area, the
'22' bus route on El Camino in the Bay Area is sometimes called the 'hotel 22'
by folks who buy a ticket and ride from one end of the run to the other and
sleep on the bus the whole way.

~~~
praneshp
And some of the drivers are nice enough to let them sleep in the bus when it
goes out of service at night.

------
1971genocide
You can buy a large used van for sleeping at night and 15 pound gym membership
in the uk.

The reason why housing prices have skyrocketed has to do with the inelasticity
of demand.

You can build a fully carbon neurtal small house for 10,000 pounds using 2015
tech. So why are empty parking lots priced at 200,000 pounds ?

I wished more millinenials would take the homeless route as an act of civil
disobedience. Most of them have no idea how badly they are being rent seeked.

~~~
mahyarm
How many sqft (or sqm) is this house? Are you including foundation and
utilities hookups in this calculation? Do you have a link?

